# Furcon in Tennessee?



## Wolfweb123 (Oct 4, 2017)

I am a new found furry, and want to attend a furry convention. It is hard for me to travel out of TN, plz help!


----------



## Wolfweb123 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes, i know this.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 4, 2017)

Wolfweb123 said:


> Yes, i know this.


Ah, sorry. I read your post wrong.


----------



## Wolfweb123 (Oct 4, 2017)

Its O.K..


----------

